# Forgot Folder lock encrypted file Password Please Help…



## sftst (Dec 10, 2012)

Friends a long time ago (about a few years back) I downloaded a limited usage trial of software named folder lock ver. 6 from some site which is hard to remember for me now.
This software uses two methods for securing files one is lock method and another is encryption method (128-bit). 

Because of curiosity I created a few encrypted file lockers protected by some passwords (e.g. zzzz##.flk) and added all of my family memories within those encrypted files. After few usages the trial got expired and I was only able to unlock files from those encrypted files.

This worked fine for me for a long and still 2 or three files are working fine to unlock the data. But, there are some more files for which I have forgotten the passwords. 

Is there any way to unlock those files or recover the forgotten passwords so that I may get my data back? Please help, as I searched a lot but unable to find answer for my question.

Regards.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

we are unable to assist with bypassing passwords here - as you can image on a public forum we have no way to verify if genuine and any bypass would be available publicly 
hence the rules 



> You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::
> password cracking


closing post


----------

